# Bluetooth-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte verbinden



## argon_Gaming (10. September 2015)

*Bluetooth-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte verbinden*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin sehr von dem Komfort von Wireless Headsets begeistert und besitze aktuell ein Razer Chimaera Stereo. Leider bin ich mit der Soundqualität bei Musik nicht zufrieden (Gaming ist Ok). Nach langer Suche und vielen Reviews habe ich mich nun entschieden, mir ein Sony MDR-1ABT (Bluetooth FunkkopfhÃ¶rer | Over-Ear KopfhÃ¶rer | MDR-1ABT | Sony DE) zuzulegen - also ein Bluetooth Kopfhörer. Über das Für und Wider von Wireless-Headsets möchte ich hier BTW nicht weiter diskutieren, da die meisten eh gegen wireless sind. 

Ich habe nun zwei Fragen:

Um den KH mit dem PC zu verbinden benötige ich einen USB-Bluetooth-Dongle. Den Rezensionen nach zu urteilen scheint der Inateck Bluetooth 4.0 USB Adapter (Inateck Bluetooth 4.0 USB Adapter, Wireless Bluetooth: Amazon.de: Elektronik) ganz gut zu sein. Die Frage ist, ob dieser eine gute Übertragung für Musik liefert oder ob es noch bessere Lösungen gibt?

Zum Zweiten frage ich mich, ob der KH dann überhaupt noch über die Soundkarte gefüttert wird (aktuell Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty, möchte aber auf Essence STX II umsteigen) wenn ich ihn über einen Dongle verbinde oder ob diese umgangen wird. Bei den meisten Plastik-Gamer-Surround-Headsets ist ja beispielsweise heutzutage eine Soundkarte am USB Anschluss integriert, wodurch eine interne Soundkarte überflüssig wird. Ist das bei der Kombination Bluetooth KH + Bluetooth Dongle auch der Fall?

Gruß
argon


----------



## cryon1c (10. September 2015)

*AW: Bluetooth-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte verbinden*

Alle wireless Kopfhörer etc werden nicht von einer guten Soundkarte profitieren.
Kabel mitnehmen oder mit bescheidenem Sound leben, da die Soundkarte (bzw der Wandler) hier im Kopfhörer sitzt, da kannste nix machen.


----------



## WaldemarE (10. September 2015)

*AW: Bluetooth-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte verbinden*

Dem was cryon1c sagt kann ich nur zustimmen.

Wenns aber unbedingt etwas Kabelloses sein soll dann
Sennheiser RS 195 (505565) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sennheiser RS 185 (505564) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
bei denen brauchst du auch kein BT-Dongle 
Ansonsten ein BT-Kopfhörer mit aptX wie z.B.
Sennheiser Momentum Wireless Over-Ear schwarz (506250) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AKG K845 BT schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung Level Over schwarz (EO-AG900BB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/logitech-ultimate-ears-ue-9000-schwarz-982-000018-a869840.html?hloc=de
und dazu dann halt nen aptX (A2DP) fähigen BT-Dongle


----------



## argon_Gaming (10. September 2015)

*AW: Bluetooth-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte verbinden*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Alle wireless Kopfhörer etc werden nicht von einer guten Soundkarte profitieren.
> Kabel mitnehmen oder mit bescheidenem Sound leben, da die Soundkarte (bzw der Wandler) hier im Kopfhörer sitzt, da kannste nix machen.


Das ist echt ärgerlich. Wobei das MDR-1ABT ja zusätzlich auch noch einen Klinkeneingang hat und man ihn somit notfalls kabelgebunden verwenden könnte. Die Frage ist, ob er dann trotzdem die eigenen Wandler nutzt und die Soundkarte dann trotz Kabel nutzlos wäre.



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Dem was cryon1c sagt kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Wenns aber unbedingt etwas Kabelloses sein soll dann
> Sennheiser RS 195 (505565) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Auswahl, werde ich mir einmal anschauen. Die Funk-Sennheiser haben dann vermutlich auch ihre eigenen Wandler und machen die Soundkarte nutzlos, richtig?


----------



## WaldemarE (10. September 2015)

*AW: Bluetooth-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte verbinden*

Ja genau wobei die RS-Modelle richtig gut sind und eine STX II lohnt sich in meinen Augen erst ab 500€+ Kopfhörern für alles drunter reicht der FiiO E10k. Bei Funk und BT hast du meist ca. 100€-200€ aufpreis für die Technik. Geh am besten in einen gut Sortierten Hifi Laden hör Probe und Vergleiche so kaufst du nur die Katze im Sack.


----------



## argon_Gaming (18. September 2015)

*AW: Bluetooth-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte verbinden*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Dem was cryon1c sagt kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Wenns aber unbedingt etwas Kabelloses sein soll dann
> Sennheiser RS 195 (505565) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Könntest du mir einen entsprechenden Dongle empfehlen? Hatte mal bei Sony wegen dem MDR-1ABT nachgefragt (gefällt mir besser als der AKG) und die sagten, er sollte am besten "Codec SBC/AAC/aptX/LDAC" unterstützen.
Bei Amazon steht dieser hier von CSL ganz oben:http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Bluetooth-...=8-4&keywords=Bluetooth-Adapter+Für+Autoradio
In den Kundenfragen wird oft nach A2DP gefragt und das unterstüzt er scheinbar. Was mit den anderen genannt ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## WaldemarE (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bluetooth-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte verbinden*

Ne damit kenne ich gar nicht aus  aber der Sony unterstützt kein aptX


----------



## argon_Gaming (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bluetooth-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte verbinden*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ne damit kenne ich gar nicht aus  aber der Sony unterstützt kein aptX



Doch tut er  Ich habe ihn mir nun zugelegt und betreibe ihn zusammen mit einem Sennheiser BTD 504190 im aptX Modus. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Eine Soundkarte ist in der Tat nun überflüssig, da alles über den Dongle läuft. Und wenn ich mal Boxen anmache, dann tut es erstmal auch der Supreme FX Onboard Sound vom Maximus VIII Ranger.

Was ich jedoch festgestellt habe ist, dass das eingebaute Mikrofon ungeeignet für den PC-Gebraucht (z.B. Teamspeak) ist. Die Qualität des Aufnahme-Sound ist relativ schlecht - was aber nicht mal das Problem ist. Sobald das Mikro unter Windows aktiviert wird, schaltet sich blöderweise auch der Ausgabe-Sound der Kopfhörer auf eine extrem schlechte Qualität. Ich weiß nicht ob man das abstellen kann, aber ich denke es ist nur fürs Telefonieren am Smartphone optimiert. Naja wenn ich das Mikro unter Windows deaktiviere bzw. ein anderes Mikro auswähle, ist alles gut.


----------

